# Beerfest 2012 Is Upon Us! 10th-11th Feb 2012. Entries Now Open&#33



## Fourstar (20/1/12)

It's that time of year again...






The Melbourne Brewers are once again running Beerfest at Grand Ridge Brewery, Mirboo North, Victoria from Friday 10th to Saturday 12th February 2012. Entries close 12pm Saturday 4th February 2012. http://melbournebrewers.org/index.php?opti...&Itemid=120

Make sure you check out the Beerfest website for details and the offline entry forms as they come to hand. For those wishing to enter online, compmaster is NOW OPEN via www.compmaster.com.au. By entering online you will gain a discount of $2 per entry. Secure payment is also provided by PayPal.

*Entry prices for Beerfest 2012 are as follows:*
Vicbrew Club members Online - $7 per entry
Vicbrew Club members Offline - $9 per entry
Non-Vicbrew Club members Online - $8 per entry
Non-Vicbrew Club members Offline - $9 per entry

Last year we had over $1500 in prizes and once again there are some great prizes on offer including the coveted prize for Champion Brewer(s)!

Those who are awarded Champion Brewer(s) will have the opportunity to brew a beer at a commercial brewery and the beer will be served on tap (further details to be confirmed shortly).

It really is a great weekend away, with plenty of social activities planned:

Friday - 9 holes of golf on the Friday arvo followed by the first flights of judging for Beerfest 2012
Saturday - Judging from 9:30AM sharp for the second and then 2PM start for the Third flights. Wrapping up with a Spit roast/BBQ on Saturday night.
Sunday - The infamous Sunday morning BBQ breakfast!

All visitors welcome! Come and sample the range of Grand Ridge microbrewed beers available on tap at the bar in the brewery-restaurant complex. The bar also features a gallery from where operations in the brewery can be viewed.

*Call for Judges*
We also encourage anyone interested in judging or stewarding, regardless of experience, to participate in Beerfest. Novice judges are welcome, and will be placed with more experienced judges; and stewards are always in demand.

Judging and stewarding is a great way to explore beer styles, gain an understanding of what other brewers are doing, and learn a lot that may help your own brewing.

The format includes three judging sessions:
- Friday Evening (from 7pm)
- Saturday Morning (from 9:30am)
- Saturday Afternoon (from 2:00pm)

Feel free to register your interest, further information check out the judging page or visit the following thread: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=61803

For those on a budget, camping is allowed in front of the scout hall (only 100m from the brewery) or you can try your luck in the Scout hall for a minimal fee. Grand Ridge also has a range of more luxurious accommodation options.

*Offline Entry forms* for 2012 are in the process of being finalised and will be posted both here and the Beerfest site once available. 
Again, for those wishing to take advantage of the online entry process which is* currently online and taking entries*, please visit www.compmaster.com.au.

Watch this space for updates!! Mark the dates in your diaries and come along to join in the festivities!

Cheers,
Braden (Melbourne Brewers Secretary)


----------



## brettprevans (20/1/12)

Mr Secretary...drop off points for entries s'il vous plait

edit: for the un-initiated punters and new comp brewers.


----------



## manticle (20/1/12)

Fourstar said:


> Vicbrew Club members



I'm not sure what this is.


----------



## Fourstar (20/1/12)

manticle said:


> I'm not sure what this is.



Vicbrew Club Members.

Clarification. Persons who are financial members of a VICBREW associated club. E.g. Melbourne Brewers, Westgate, Bayside, Yarra Valley, Worthogs. All other entries fall in to the Non-Vicbrew Club members group.

In your case you're in the $7 / $9 group. B)


----------



## Fourstar (20/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Mr Secretary...drop off points for entries s'il vous plait



The usual suspects. G&G, The Brewers Den, Greensborough Homebrewing


----------



## manticle (20/1/12)

Fourstar said:


> Vicbrew Club Members.
> 
> Clarification. Persons who are financial members of a VICBREW associated club. E.g. Melbourne Brewers, Westgate, Bayside, Yarra Valley, Worthogs. All other entries fall in to the Non-Vicbrew Club members group.
> 
> In your case you're in the $7 / $9 group. B)



Thought and hoped that was the case.


----------



## Fourstar (21/1/12)

bumpity? B)


----------



## Fourstar (26/1/12)

Offline Entries!

Hi all,

Our offline entry form is now availiable on the Beerfest 2012 website. please see the following link. Offline Entry form beerfest 2012

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lillywhite (27/1/12)

Hi Braden,

Any chance I can enter with 2 stubbies or is it strictly 1 tallie per entry.

Cheers,

Sean





Fourstar said:


> Offline Entries!
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


----------



## Fourstar (27/1/12)

Sean72 said:


> Hi Braden,
> Any chance I can enter with 2 stubbies or is it strictly 1 tallie per entry.
> Cheers,
> Sean




Hi Sean,

Not a problem, ensure you mark your bottles 1of2 and 2of2 on the cap. Make sure both bottles have identical entry forms/qr codes attached to them offline/online respectively. (i'll be doing the same for an entry as well. You're not the first person to enter in this manner.) B)


----------



## Lillywhite (27/1/12)

Fourstar said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> Not a problem, ensure you mark your bottles 1of2 and 2of2 on the cap. Make sure both bottles have identical entry forms/qr codes attached to them offline/online respectively. (i'll be doing the same for an entry as well. You're not the first person to enter in this manner.) B)




Excellent


----------



## fcmcg (27/1/12)

So when i tried to go to the beerfest\compmater beerfest thingy , i got this...


user warning: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '' at line 1 query: SELECT COUNT(*) as num from `specialaccess` where `compinstid`=0 AND `uid`=; in /webroot/c/o/compm001/compmaster.com.au/www/sites/all/modules/CompMaster/compmaster_core/core_database.inc on line 246.

Don't anyone tell the-new-darren h34r:


----------



## Fourstar (27/1/12)

fergthebrewer said:


> So when i tried to go to the beerfest\compmater beerfest thingy , i got this...
> 
> 
> user warning: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '' at line 1 query: SELECT COUNT(*) as num from `specialaccess` where `compinstid`=0 AND `uid`=; in /webroot/c/o/compm001/compmaster.com.au/www/sites/all/modules/CompMaster/compmaster_core/core_database.inc on line 246.
> ...



Thanks Ferg,

Ive got El Presidente looking into it.


----------



## pyrosx (27/1/12)

Fourstar said:


> Our offline entry form is now availiable on the Beerfest 2012 website. please see the following link.



Am i the only person wondering about this oxymoron?


----------



## Andyd (27/1/12)

Thanks Ferg,

I'm taking a look at it. Have sent a PM for more details...

Cheers!

Andy



fergthebrewer said:


> So when i tried to go to the beerfest\compmater beerfest thingy , i got this...
> 
> 
> user warning: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '' at line 1 query: SELECT COUNT(*) as num from `specialaccess` where `compinstid`=0 AND `uid`=; in /webroot/c/o/compm001/compmaster.com.au/www/sites/all/modules/CompMaster/compmaster_core/core_database.inc on line 246.
> ...


----------



## brettprevans (27/1/12)

pyrosx said:


> Am i the only person wondering about this oxymoron?


Yes. Download the print out form from the website. Look forward to ur entry/s.


----------



## Fourstar (28/1/12)

pyrosx said:


> Am i the only person wondering about this oxymoron?



It's only been the norm for all competitions for as long as I can remember.

Maybe next year we will take online entries by allowing entrants to download, print, fill out and then scan the offline entry into compmaster?


----------



## fcmcg (28/1/12)

Fourstar said:


> Thanks Ferg,
> 
> Ive got El Presidente looking into it.


----------



## Fourstar (1/2/12)

Hi Everyone!

Reminder that Beerfest 2012 entries must be completed and dropped off at points noted in the first post by midday this saturday the 5th Feb.

Entries can still be completed offline form or discounted via www.compmaster.com.au

Cheers! B)


----------



## Siborg (2/2/12)

Fourstar said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Reminder that Beerfest 2012 entries must be completed and dropped off at points noted in the first post by midday this saturday the 5th Feb.
> 
> ...


Just got my entries in. Looking forward to heading down for the weekend. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## peaky (2/2/12)

I got low on stock so I drank my entries. Damn it.....

They were tasty beers too! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Fourstar (2/2/12)

peakydh said:


> I got low on stock so I drank my entries. Damn it.....
> 
> They were tasty beers too! :icon_drunk:




Bummer, it just means its one less person i have to lose to beat.  

looking forward to a weekend of fun after a weekend of pain moving house this week.


----------



## Fourstar (3/2/12)

Final reminder!

Entries for Beerfest close tomorrow Saturday the 4th Feb. Please ensure all entries are at the drop off points as listed above by no later than 12 noon. 

Thank-you and good luck with your entries! Looking forward to another cracker Beerfest! :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers,
Braden

Edit: Please be aware of the typo in my previous post stating saturday the 5th. The 5th is actually sunday and is past the cut off date. Please ensure they are dropped off on *saturday the 4th*. Thanks once again.


----------



## Wolfy (11/2/12)

Here are some select pictures from Beerfest ... can't tell you who won because I had to leave before the presentations:






Some forum-regulars among those doing their beer judging best:


----------



## Wolfy (11/2/12)

And the rain just before I had to pack up my tent.


----------



## manticle (12/2/12)

That picture is a lie. I am not going bald.


----------



## mxd (12/2/12)

manticle said:


> That picture is a lie. I've am not going gone bald.




I remember when I was in my denial phase, the naughties were so mean hair migrated from head to back


----------



## DU99 (12/2/12)

it must be the brain showing thru :icon_cheers:


----------



## vykuza (12/2/12)

Wolfy said:


>




Looks like SRS BEERSNS

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Andyd (13/2/12)

Hey folks,

Results are up on CompMaster now, both full and summary. Congratulations to all placegetters, and a big thank-you to all our great sponsors for helping us put on yet another brilliant competition and weekend.

You'll find the results off the home page if you're not registered, or in "Past Competitions" if you log in.

Linky

The results that are not listed are:

*Champion Brewer*: 
John Chapman (Melbourne Brewers)

*Beer of Show (Sponsored by Grain and Grape)*
Oatmeal Stout (125 points) : Diti Haniotis

*Best exhibiting clubs:*
Melbourne Brewers (20 points)
Bayside Brewers (9 points)
Westgate Brewers (5 points)

At the moment the scoresheets have not been uploaded. I expect these to be available in the next couple of days.

Cheers!


----------



## rich_lamb (13/2/12)

I'd like to follow up Andy's post with a big thanks to all the volunteers who make BEERFEST possible. A great turn out and effort from the many judges and stewards!

Wolfy did an outstanding job as our chief steward - worth a special mention. We also had quite a few new judges willing to have a go and learn the ropes which is also good to see, including a couple of the local brewers - the Gippsland brewers seemed pretty keen to be involved and are clearly making some good beer (could be the makings of a new club there...).

Thanks agian to all of you. Hope to see you back next year!


----------



## Andyd (15/2/12)

Ok folks, sorry for the delay, but results sheets from the weekend are now available online. There may be a couple that slipped through the gaps last night, so just ping me if there are any missing sheets.

We did have a few entries this time around which were either not available at the pick-up points, or were dead on arrival. If you think yours was one of these, shoot me a PM to confirm.

If you are not a CompMaster user, and have no intention of becoming one, your sheets will get posted out in the four weeks or so (volunteers dependent). 

For those entrants who have not used CompMaster this time around...


If you do have a compmaster account, but entered offline, your entries will not show up in your account, so you'll have to contact me and I will try to associate them when I have a spare moment. Send me a PM to request this with your compmaster user name and entry numbers.
If you do not have a compmaster account, you can create one and again I will try to find time to associate them. Again, PM me to request this, letting me know your new CompMaster username and entry numbers.

Thanks again and congratulations to all of our entrants, and we're looking forward to seeing some of you at the British Ales competition coming up in May.

May your brews be good brews!

Andy


----------



## WarmBeer (15/2/12)

Getting nothing but "Page not found" errors when clicking on the "Download" link from my score summary page.


----------



## Andyd (15/2/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Getting nothing but "Page not found" errors when clicking on the "Download" link from my score summary page.




My bad - fixed now.

Andy


----------



## WarmBeer (15/2/12)

Andyd said:


> My bad - fixed now.
> 
> Andy


Sweet!

Thanks Andy. Now just to work out where I went wrong with my beers


----------



## Andyd (15/2/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Thanks Andy. Now just to work out where I went wrong with my beers




Tell me about it - my only entry got hammered. Was great out of the keg, so I've clearly got to work on my packaging for comps...

Andy


----------



## mxd (15/2/12)

Andyd said:


> Tell me about it - my only entry got hammered. Was great out of the keg, so I've clearly got to work on my packaging for comps...
> 
> Andy




I would like to apologise to those who judged my schwarzbier, it was infected, nice in keg, sorry about that.

And for those who judged my APA (manticle, maple, ??) all said good beer but wrong category, it was a NS Summer Ale, thought I'd throw it in something, maybe should have put it in as an ESB


I really need to learn how to use my CPBF as well


----------



## Fourstar (15/2/12)

mxd said:


> And for those who judged my APA (manticle, maple, ??) all said good beer but wrong category, it was a NS Summer Ale, thought I'd throw it in something, maybe should have put it in as an ESB



I actually tasted this beer post judging as I was asked my opinion on it for the style. Doesn't fit the US pale cat but more the English Pale Cat with the light malt character/mild but bitter hopping. One thing is for sure it is definitely not ESB/Bitter cat according to the AABC guidelines (there are big differences in this between AABC and BJCP, i made that mistake once before).

Funnily words such as Styrians or NS were thrown around regarding the hop type. Enjoyable beer nonetheless just unfortunately doesn't fit the US Pale cat well.


----------



## Maple (15/2/12)

mxd said:


> ...
> And for those who judged my APA (manticle, maple, ??) all said good beer but wrong category, it was a NS Summer Ale, thought I'd throw it in something, maybe should have put it in as an ESB


Ah yes, I remember this one. Really nice beer, clean - just not an APA.


----------



## Fourstar (15/2/12)

Andyd said:


> Tell me about it - my only entry got hammered. Was great out of the keg, so I've clearly got to work on my packaging for comps...
> 
> Andy




"Take me down to Diacetyl city where the grass is green and the girls are pretty!". 

Had to be Diacetyl caused by oxidation or bottle infection comparing from when I tasted it at your house and after stewarding it for the judges.


----------



## mxd (15/2/12)

Fourstar said:


> "Take me down to Diacetyl city where the grass is green and the girls are pretty!".
> 
> Had to be Diacetyl caused by oxidation or bottle infection comparing from when I tasted it at your house and after stewarding it for the judges.




for us of those who can't bottle we need to be able to enter kegs


----------



## Wolfy (15/2/12)

mxd said:


> And for those who judged my APA (manticle, maple, ??) all said good beer but wrong category, it was a NS Summer Ale, thought I'd throw it in something, maybe should have put it in as an ESB


They (the judges) even tried to send it back to the stewards, but you'd entered the category pretty-clearly on the website, so it had to be judged where it was entered.


mxd said:


> for us of those who can't bottle we need to be able to enter kegs


Funny you mention that ... just keep in mind that bottles/kegs are not returnable and the stewards get first pick of the 'empties'.


----------



## manticle (15/2/12)

mxd said:


> And for those who judged my APA (manticle, maple, ??) all said good beer but wrong category, it was a NS Summer Ale, thought I'd throw it in something, maybe should have put it in as an ESB



Definitely more like an English pale (and a nice one) than an esb. As wolfy said we checked to see if it had been entered correctly.

I liked it - funny, given I'm not into Nelson Sauv.

Pretty happy with my run although no placings. Agreed with most of the judges comments and although I never picked up the butyric character in the ESB, two of the judges did so I'll take it as present.

Saison (highest placing at 5th) was indeed a bit bitter and pale as I forgot to fit my kettle tap when draining first runnings so I got a weaker, more bitter and paler beer (still made up to full volume).

Biere de Garde I thought better of as did evidently the guy who gave it 42 then marked it down but that's why you have multiple judges.

Bo pils needs massive work - nice summer drinker but I'm determined to get that malty character without using spec malts. Will keep trying.

Happy with 7th for EIPA - next time I'll try and use a fresher example. Just had some left over from the case swap.

Nice to be a part of the weekend and a big thankyou to Andyd, bitter and twisted and Peter (and anyone else too - just know those guys looked after food, accommodation and general good stuff and tend to give a lot quite often.


----------

